# Ai-je loupé une nouvelle loi?



## Jeanine1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
Nous n’avons pas le droit d’accueillir plus de 2 enfants de 0 à 18 mois n’est-ce pas?
Une maman vient de m’annoncer que son fils de 10 mois est chez une collègue avec 3 autres enfants de 4 mois, 13 mois et 15 mois.
Qu’en pensez-vous?
Merci pour vos réponses 
Bonne soirée


----------



## booboo (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
oui vous avez loupé quelque chose   
Les restrictions d'âge ne sont plus d'actualité.


----------



## booboo (16 Septembre 2022)

Decret-du-14-decembre-2021.

Fin des limites d'âge.
"Le décret modifie les conditions d'agrément et la capacité d’accueil des ass mat; notamment en ce qui concerne les informations figurant sur la décision d'agrément et les possibilités d'accueillir des enfants au-delà de la capacité prévue par l'agrément  
L’attestation d’agrément précisera dorénavant le nombre d’enfants qu’un assistant maternel peut accueillir et le nombre d’enfants qu’il lui est permis d’avoir sous sa responsabilité exclusive (au maximum 6 enfants de moins de 11 ans dont au maximum 4 de moins de 3 ans) y compris ses propres enfants."
​​​​


----------



## booboo (16 Septembre 2022)

J'ai fait ma demande de changement de mon agrément pour qu'ils soit en adéquation avec le nouveau décret.
J'accueille 4 enfants : 5 mois, 16 mois, 17 mois et 19 mois.
Lors de ma demande, j'ai longuement échangé avec ma puéricultrice pour voir leur ''position'' (parce que même si c'est légiféré on sait bien qu'ils font à leur "sauce").


----------



## Mimipoupina (16 Septembre 2022)

Perso j'ai un agrément pour 3 places 
En 2017 lors de mon emménagement dans ma nouvelle maison j'ai demandé une extension (car je n'avais que 2 places au départ),  donc j'ai eu 2 places "tout âge" + 1 place "24 mois minimum" 
En 2020 lors de mon second renouvellement j'ai lourdement insisté pour qu'on me baisse cette place restrictive à 12 mois au lieu de 24 la puéricultrice et l'éducatrice ont été catégoriques impossible de baisser à moins de 18 mois car soi-disant une volonté du département ! 
Depuis le nouveau décret qui a fait sauter les limites d'âge je n'ai rien osé demandé car j'ai peur qu'elle me fasse tout simplement sauter ma 3e place ... donc je suis toujours à 2 bb et 1 de 18mois


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Eh oui la restriction d âge qui a " sauter " mais comme dit plus haut les puer font a leur sauce 

Je suis en plein renouvellement j ai la visite d une personne jeudi prochain et je vais lui demander qu elle m enlève la restriction d âge et un renouvellement pour 10 ans ..... A suivre


----------



## booboo (16 Septembre 2022)

Ah mais c'est ce que j'avais avant , deux enfants de 0 à 6 ans, un enfant de 18 mois à 6 ans et un  enfant de 2 ans à 6 ans.
Je jonglais entre la proposition de contrat, les éventuelles dérogations nominatives pour un mois ou 15 jours, parce qu'ils étaient très tatillons.
Donc c'est quand même plus simple à gérer, même si je reste sur le même ''principe", avec deux enfants qui marchent au minimum (je ne prendrais pas en accueil  4 nourrissons simultanément ; je tiens à pouvoir travailler correctement et sereinement ( et la puéricultrice m'a dit que dans le cas où une ass mat prendrait en accueil 4 bébés du même âge, elle passerait la voir, pour s'assurer que toutes les conditions soient réunies ; ce que je trouve normal ).


----------



## Jeanine1 (16 Septembre 2022)

Rebonsoir et merci pour vos réponses.
Je dormirai moins bête ce soir mais jamais je n’accueillerai 4 enfants de moins de 18 mois. C’est beaucoup beaucoup trop de charges car, ils demandent plus d’attention entre autres.
Encore merci et bonne nuit


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Septembre 2022)

J'ai droit à 3 enfants de 3 à 18 ans (hihihi) plus 1 périscolaire mais jamais eu (en presque 30 ans) de restrictions d'âge ...


----------



## mamytata (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,    lors de mon renouvellement il y à peu, j'ai demandé qu'il n'y ai plus de restriction, ce qui a été fait.

J'ai donc droit à 4 enfants sans restriction. Actuellement j'ai 2 de 10 mois, 1 de 13 mois et 1 de 16 mois.

Tout roule bien, ils sont adorables.


----------



## nounou16 (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, assistante maternelle depuis 2000 je n'ai jamais eu de restriction d'âge, au début 1 puis 2 jusqu'à 4 agréments mais toujours de 0 à 18 ans! A mon dernier renouvellement en 2020 j'ai demandé à redescendre à 2 agréments pour des raisons personnelles (j'arrête en 2025) et sur mon agrément il est noté : 2 enfants mineurs.


----------



## Pioupiou (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
La puéricultrice est venue il y 15 jours pour mon renouvellement. 
Elle m'a  confirmé que sur mon renouvellement il n'y aurait pas  de restriction d'âge. 
J'ai un agrément pour 4 elle  tenait absolument à ce que j'augmente  mon nombre de place.
J'ai  refusé car je suis à la retraite en août prochain.
Le manque assistantes maternelles commence à  se faire sentir dans la région.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis âgée depuis 2008
Je n'ai jamais eu de restriction d'âge
Sa ne ses jamais fait dans mon secteur
J'ai commencé avec 2 puis presque 6mois après 4 
Aujourd'hui toujours un agrément pour 4 dont un avec horaires atypiques
J'ai demandé plusieurs fois des extensions pour dépanner une collègue
Je ne prends jamais plus de 2 enfants qui ne marche en même temps
Quitte à refusé une demande
Mais en principe 2 rentre à l'école 2 nouveaux arrive et ainsi de suite


----------



## zelande (17 Septembre 2022)

Jamais eu de restriction d'âge non plus. En 2012, j'accueillais 3 bébés de 9 et 4 mois (lzs plus petits avaient 2 jours d'écart)


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y a jamais eut une interdiction d'accueillir plus de 2 enfants de moins de 18 mois.
C'est laissé à l’appréciation de la PMI (qui recommande ou pas) et du CD (qui suit l'avis de la PMI ou pas).

Ici, en Gironde, nous avons vu apparaître des restrictions d'âge seulement à partir de la 4eme place accordée.
J'ai d'ailleurs encore un Agrément disant 4 places dont au moins un de plus de 18 mois, ce qui n'est pas si restrictif que ça à mon sens.
Certaines PMI ont plutôt mentionné "enfant qui marche" au lieu d'un âge.

Depuis janvier un CD n'a plus le droit de mettre une restriction d'âge par défaut sans la justifier à la situation particulière. Ainsi tous les nouveaux Certificats d'Agrément sont par défaut sans restriction. Les AMs, comme moi, qui disposent encore d'une restriction doivent au choix attendre le prochain renouvellement pour le voir modifié ou formuler une demande de changement pour avoir le droit aussi d'accueillir autant d'enfant autorisés quelque soit leur âge tout de suite. On peut invoquer cette loi pour demander ce changement mais on ne peut pas s'accorder ce droit seul, on doit toujours respecter ce qui est ecrit sur son Agrément.

Attention, sans restriction d'âge, la PMI pourrait bien freiner des 4 fers en limitant le nombre d'enfants total parce que oui 4 bébés qui ne marchent pas c'est ouch'. Une fois j'en avais 3 qui ne marchaient pas... je ne le referais plus, c'était épuisant.


----------



## liline17 (20 Septembre 2022)

on doit respecter ce qui est indiqué sur notre agrément, si il date d'avant le décret, on peut demander une modification de son agrément pour ne plus avoir de limite d'age.
Je n'ai pas de limite d'age, mais j'ai actuellement un enfant de 21 mois, une de 14 mois, et la dernière de 12 mois, je cherche un autre enfant, mais n'en prendrait pas de moins d'1 an, car je considère que je ne pourrait pas m'occuper correctement de mes petits accueillis qui sont tous encore très dépendants de moi.


----------

